# Bugs!!!!



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. I need to know what to do here.
Wednesday night, I walked out to the loft after dark. My breeders were dancing on the perches. It was awful. I came in a got my husband and we went out and caught them all and put them in crates. Thursday morning, we sprayed all of them, the perches, the walls, the floors, everthing with Permethrin II......Thursday night, we went out and caught all the YB's and put them in crates. The breeders were quiet and resting peacefully. Friday morning, we again, sprayed the young birds, perches, etc............Friday night, I go out to the loft and the breeders are doing "the dance" again. I could turn on the lights and see them stomping their feet. They were absolutely miserable. So, we decided that the stuff we were spraying them with must be old and no good, so we caught them all again. Saturday morning, I went up to Southern States and bought a brand new bottle of *Permethrin II*. This time, instead of spraying the birds, we mixed up 3 gallons of water in a bucket and I dumped them in up to their eyeballs.  Not really, but up to the neck anyway. Last night we went out to catch the YB's and the breeders were STILL dancing a jig. 
So, I've come to the conclusion, that they don't actually have bugs ON THEM, but it's those little mites (I don't know what they are called) that live in the wood and come out at night to bite.
What the heck can I use to get rid of these buggers? The Permethrin II isn't working abviously. 
The birds are fine during the day. And besides that, I've never seen any bugs on my birds. They all get sprayed at least twice a year beside getting sprayed before, during and after race seasons. PLUS, they get baths in Borax. PLUS I ALWAYS spray any stray bird or lost bird that comes to my loft.
Any secrets, home remedies, ideas, suggestions welcomed!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Renne, my birds do the same thing, I took one to work and had my vet check him/her out, no mites...I think it is those knats or noseeums that bite in the evening...I was going to try the seven...it did seem to get a little better after I but some crushed garlic in the bath...maybe it is a va thing????


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Nature's Sure -fire bug off perch oil.

Mix palm oil (2 cups) Neem oil (2 table spoons) or Tea Tree oil. Paint this on the perches. Paint this on the birds' little footsies. Palm oil is used in Africa to keep bugs out of wood and to keep hair and nails bright. Get this at the local African Market, exotic food store, or healthfood store but it costs the least at the african food market if you have one.
Neem or tea tree kills insects (proven!) and is recommended by the FDA do NOT use tea tree on CATS.
Then put a breathing mask on (yeah, a mask...if you don't use one already for this kind of thing then get one!) and protective goggles, and if you have it, take a small pile of Diatomaceous earth and a makeup powder brush. Brush this onto the sticky orange palm oiled perches on all sides. Your birds will not be harmed. If the mites are hiding anywhere in the perches, they will die. If they are hiding anywhere else, they will die trying to reach your birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

philodice said:


> Nature's Sure -fire bug off perch oil.
> 
> Mix palm oil (2 cups) Neem oil (2 table spoons) or Tea Tree oil. Paint this on the perches. Paint this on the birds' little footsies. Palm oil is used in Africa to keep bugs out of wood and to keep hair and nails bright. Get this at the local African Market, exotic food store, or healthfood store but it costs the least at the african food market if you have one.
> Neem or tea tree kills insects (proven!) and is recommended by the FDA do NOT use tea tree on CATS.
> Then put a breathing mask on (yeah, a mask...if you don't use one already for this kind of thing then get one!) and protective goggles, and if you have it, take a small pile of Diatomaceous earth and a makeup powder brush. Brush this onto the sticky orange palm oiled perches on all sides. Your birds will not be harmed. If the mites are hiding anywhere in the perches, they will die. If they are hiding anywhere else, they will die trying to reach your birds.



We don't have an African Market.........or exotic food store........I THINK we have ONE health food store if it hasn't gone out of business like everything else around here.  I've never used the DE either and wondered if that would work. I don't suppose I can get away with NOT putting it on their feet? You mean I gotta catch all these birds AGAIN??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Renne have you ever noticed this before? because if it were mites then mine had to come with them...the loft is new and has never had a bird in it..you have sprayed for the for mites...but still the dancing or stomping...I think they are biting knats that do not live on the birds. I hope


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Renne have you ever noticed this before? because if it were mites then mine had to come with them...the loft is new and has never had a bird in it..you have sprayed for the for mites...but still the dancing or stomping...I think they are biting knats that do not live on the birds. I hope


I can't say that I've ever noticed it before. I just feel so sorry for them and it seems like there's no way they could possibly get a good nights rest if they're dancing all night.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know what bugs you all have going on but for unfeatherd legs, dip the legs in olive oil, taking care to wipe off the feet so they don't slip off the perch. Kills any bugs that may be on the legs or think about crawling on the legs..smoothers them. It really works and who doesn't have access to oilive oil?!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I can't say that I've ever noticed it before. I just feel so sorry for them and it seems like there's no way they could possibly get a good nights rest if they're dancing all night.


I know, I swear mine are doing the exact same thing! I was freaking out, but I took the one to work with me and could not detect any mites....these knats bite me too but do not bother me as much I guess because I'm alot bigger. I think I will try the oil on the legs...I will have to order that stuff online as finding it local ain't happenin...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I don't know what bugs you all have going on but for unfeatherd legs, dip the legs in olive oil, taking care to wipe off the feet so they don't slip off the perch. Kills any bugs that may be on the legs or think about crawling on the legs..smoothers them. It really works and who doesn't have access to oilive oil?!


GREAT!!! THANKS


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> I don't know what bugs you all have going on but for unfeatherd legs, dip the legs in olive oil, taking care to wipe off the feet so they don't slip off the perch. Kills any bugs that may be on the legs or think about crawling on the legs..smoothers them. It really works and who doesn't have access to oilive oil?!


Well, I could buy some, but I don't have any. So, how long would this be good for? Like I said, whatever this is, is not ON the birds. I believe it's some kind of bug (hate the little critters anyway) that is hiding or living in the wood and only comes out at night. Even during the day, when the birds are inside (Like now cause it's hot as hades) they rest perfectly fine on the perches. It's a night thing............and the oil can't stay on their legs forever and I'm not real particular about catching them every few days to dip their legs. Maybe I could put a pan in the floor and teach them to walk through it every night before going to bed?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if it makes you feel any better, I went out there last week and found the whole loft tap dancing too. Last night when I went out to check on everyone though, no one seemed bothered. I've been giving them baths with this salt stuff my dad got for them that's supposed to keep the bugs off and make their feathers better....I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but it seemed to help a little.

We've thought about making a solution of diatomaceous earth and water to try spraying the loft down with it...do you think maybe that would work?
I know all birds get those tiny mites on their legs that you can smother with oil, but I'd like to know some way to prevent them from coming so we don't have to dip their feet so much. When you have a lot of birds, dipping them in anything isn't something you really want to do


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Renee and Becky...personally, I have no other ideas. Sounds miserable for your birds and for you dealing with it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I wonder if painting the perches would help? Now that I think about it, my breeders were dancing, my young birds were dancing, my widowhood cocks were dancing, but I didn't notice my widowhood hens dancing although they might have been and I just didn't pay attention. The widowhood hens have paint on their box perches. All the other places have regular wood perches and/or boxes. Do any of you have painted perches or just raw wood?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Think it has anything to do with the hot weather? All three of us are in VA and NC and it HAS been pretty bad here the last few days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have lavender plants and I put some in the bath today...see if that helps...I'am sure these bugs fly and dont live on the perches...Renee would of notcied a prob long before. they are tiny flying knats, I have seen them on me. we are having the same thing happen at the same time they must be a seasonal pest. I like the idea of the bath water treatment even if it helps a littlle. I really don't want to catch 32 birds in 90 degree weather


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Order some scatfrom seigels or foys It is supposed to work on scaley mites And such It should do the job. NOw I use malithion as a dip It seems to do the job on most bug problems. BUT scat is used for these mites and respitory mites also. When the birds are stamping they say it can be the mites. BUT I might ask have you noiced moisqutoes As they make the birds stamp at nite when they are biting. If not try the scat.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not only is our loft close to our creek, but the neighbors have a pond closeby, with plenty of tall grass. We KNOW there's got to be mosquitos bothering them. I just never realized that could actually be the problem. I don't think mosquitos are the whole problem though, since the whole loft was dancing together and I wasn't covered (mosquitos love me  ).

I searched for stuff on external parasites, and it all said the same basic things. Dust your birds/loft, keep everything clean, and quarantine new birds so you can treat them too.
I think if bugs REALLY got to be a problem, I'd open loft and clean it out, spray/dust, and let my birds bathe in the bath salts and maybe try adding some Ivomec to the water too. People say letting them take a bath in Ivomec or rubbing it on the feet, helps kill and prevent mites and other external parasites. I'd also oil their feet and hope all of this together keeps me from having to put oil on their feet all the time. Tobacco stems are also great for keeping mites and bugs out of the nests, so if you could get some of that, it would definitely help.
Those red mites not only bite and suck blood, but they could bring all kinds of diseases in the loft, which definitely isn't something we want. Disease and lack of good rest is really bad if you race especially.

Too bad we aren't rich! I'd have all that fancy stuff to keep them in the best shape possible.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I hang 2 of the pest strips in the loft and chicken coop. I've made a small cage type enclosure to put the strips in so the birds can't peck at the strips, it works for me. and they have regular epsom salt baths.

I had a couple of birds come in with mites and after doing this I haven't had any problems. (Crossing my fingers )

Our weather has been very hot and muggy with rain down pours just about everyday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> Order some scatfrom seigels or foys It is supposed to work on scaley mites And such It should do the job. NOw I use malithion as a dip It seems to do the job on most bug problems. BUT scat is used for these mites and respitory mites also. When the birds are stamping they say it can be the mites. BUT I might ask have you noiced moisqutoes As they make the birds stamp at nite when they are biting. If not try the scat.


Don't think it's mosquitoes. There would have to be a whole swarm to make the birds act like they do.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Two things that I have heard about are putting bounce drier sheets around the loft. I heard of another remedy for getting rid of bugs that Ace just e-mailed me and that is to spray listerine around your loft or area where you want bugs to be rid of. I have also heard of people putting window screening on their aviaries during the summer to keep out the larger bugs. 

Randy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had the ivomec flock treatment in mind when I thought they were mites, but my vet said no mites detected and you have to be very careful with it in birds. I would use it if they had mites living on or near them, but this i'm sure is biting knats. I think finding the right spray may be the ticket...but I think it would have to be used alot untill these things go out of season.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The bugs are some type of mites that come out of the perches at night, and that is why they stomp at night. The perch oil is supposed to take care of that. If your birds have scaley areas that look frosted on their legs, they have mites. You can use the olive oil, E oil, or anything that coats their legs for several nights and the mites won't be able to breathe and they die. Allowing the birds to bathe frequently also helps. 

Scatt would probably also work to get rid of these blood suckers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> I know, I swear mine are doing the exact same thing! I was freaking out, but I took the one to work with me and could not detect any mites....these knats bite me too but do not bother me as much I guess because I'm alot bigger. I think I will try the oil on the legs...I will have to order that stuff online as finding it local ain't happenin...


 Hi SPIRIT WINGS, What we have here is a classic case of red mites these buggers DO NOT LIVE ON THE BIRD they live in the cracks and crevices of the loft during the day, at night they come out to feed on the blood of your birds.So in order to get rid of this pest it realy requires a two pronged attack,1. some type of insecticidal wash or spray for the loft ,cracks and crevices.2. get SCATT (from foys) part the feathers on the birds back and apply two drops on the birds skin. ..GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know it's for a canary, but I'm sure the same things apply to the pigeons.

http://www.canaryadvisor.com/red-mites.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dermanyssus_gallinae

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/poult...e-potential-source-of-salmonella-transmission

You have to scroll down a bit to get to the part about Red Mites. 

http://www.avianweb.com/mites.html#redmites


PS: I changed the name in my first post of the stuff I bought. I had it spelled wrong. Here's a link at Foy's web site.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/707-709.html

This certainly isn't something to take lightly I'm finding out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> Hi SPIRIT WINGS, What we have here is a classic case of red mites these buggers DO NOT LIVE ON THE BIRD they live in the cracks and crevices of the loft during the day, at night they come out to feed on the blood of your birds.So in order to get rid of this pest it realy requires a two pronged attack,1. some type of insecticidal wash or spray for the loft ,cracks and crevices.2. get SCATT (from foys) part the feathers on the birds back and apply two drops on the birds skin. ..GEORGE


I got the birds a week ago, in the daytime...the mites had to be on them before I got them or can a newly constructed loft get red mites this soon?(they are the first birds in loft) were they passengers on the birds...the legs show no sign of scalyness or lesions from mites...lovebirds is having the same thing happen at the same time as me, we both live in va....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Spirit Wings, When you built this loft did you use any second hand loft fixtures, nest fronts ,nest boxes perches,how about your carring crates. The shipping box that birds are shipped in could have mites from the shippers loft. Go into your loft at night when the birds are stamping their feet, turn on the light and you should see the mites hurring to get back to the cracks that they live in. * GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I got the birds a week ago, in the daytime...the mites had to be on them before I got them or can a newly constructed loft get red mites this soon?(they are the first birds in loft) were they passengers on the birds...the legs show no sign of scalyness or lesions from mites...lovebirds is having the same thing happen at the same time as me, we both live in va....


You bring up a good point. Where the heck do these suckers come from in the first place? You've got a NEW loft. Everything I've read says the mites DON"T live on the birds so I would assume your birds DID NOT have them when you got them. So.............where did they come from? I've got an older loft of course, but I'm not aware that this has been a problem in the past and if it was and I missed it, the birds survived it, so where did MINE come from? I've brought in two new birds in the past month, before that, it had been a year at least, and both those birds were sprayed and kept in a pen by themselves for 10 days or so. 
I did read somewhere when I was surfing and I'm not sure if it's in one of the links above.........but these critters show up in hot weather. I also read (and if anything I read was good it was this) that they suck blood for an hour or two and then go back into hiding. That's not GOOD, but it's better than what I thought. I thought the birds were suffering through this all night until the sun came up. I guess two hours is better than 8.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The red mite is a blood sucker and if you use IVOMEC DRENCH in their drinking water that should kill any blood suckers.* ...GEORGE


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I heard that some mites are airborne. Is this true. I have just always believed this because anytime I get an animal a flea or a mite always finds it sooner or later. All I can say is those nocternal blood suckers all came out in the day and attacked me as soon as I started reading this thread.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

george simon said:


> *The red mite is a blood sucker and if you use IVOMEC DRENCH in their drinking water that should kill any blood suckers.* ...GEORGE


We use Ivomec and it works great. Just put some in the bath water today actually (didn't have enough for a full treatment, so we put what tiny bit we had left in their bath).
I'd definitely recommend using this for parasite problems


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a hassle for you and for the birds.  I know catching them all is just so stressful to do. I hope some of these remedies work! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi Spirit Wings, When you built this loft did you use any second hand loft fixtures, nest fronts ,nest boxes perches,how about your carring crates. The shipping box that birds are shipped in could have mites from the shippers loft. Go into your loft at night when the birds are stamping their feet, turn on the light and you should see the mites hurring to get back to the cracks that they live in. * GEORGE


the loft is made from all new wood, from lowes(my second home) we put them in new card board boxes with holes to bring em home..they were not shipped......I will look tonight... thanks george, I appreciate your help


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of people load birds at night since they are a lot calmer and easier to work with. It seems to me that is a perfect way for parasites to be transfered from bird to bird, mostly if you're racing. There's always a chance a mite or two could have still been on the birds when they packed them up to send to you. That's really the only way I can see bugs getting to your loft with new materials. Unless of course some other bird brought them in, like maybe wild birds or if you have chickens. If you think about it, mites have to get around somehow or most pigeon fanciers would never even see a mite.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We use Ivomec and it works great. Just put some in the bath water today actually (didn't have enough for a full treatment, so we put what tiny bit we had left in their bath).
> I'd definitely recommend using this for parasite problems


ivomec is easy for me to get as I work at a vet...just did'nt want to med if did not have to...it does kill everything....used the right way it is great. as Renee said just don't understand how a new loft can get them this quick....????, I'll be out with my fashlight tonight....report back later


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *The red mite is a blood sucker and if you use IVOMEC DRENCH in their drinking water that should kill any blood suckers.* ...GEORGE







MaryOfExeter said:


> We use Ivomec and it works great. Just put some in the bath water today actually (didn't have enough for a full treatment, so we put what tiny bit we had left in their bath).
> I'd definitely recommend using this for parasite problems


What about Ivomec Injection? That's what I have. 
George, you said drinking water. Becky, you said bath water. Which one? Or both? What if one bird doesn't take a bath for whatever reason?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What about Ivomec Injection? That's what I have.
> George, you said drinking water. Becky, you said bath water. Which one? Or both? What if one bird doesn't take a bath for whatever reason?


it can go on the skin or in the drinking water, but have to be very careful with dosage if drinking it...per my vet. have not heard of inject for birds...kills worms and mites...except tape worms...I think...if I remember right


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> it can go on the skin or in the drinking water, but have to be very careful with dosage if drinking it...per my vet. have not heard of inject for birds...kills worms and mites...except tape worms...I think...if I remember right


The Ivomec Injection is the stuff that comes in the small bottle and costs about $50  That's what I have and I thought it was just a wormer. I didn't know that it kills bugs too?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

UH HAH!! Look what I found on Foy's web site. I didn't know!! I have the 1% Question is, does it kill parasites that are ON the bird? or parasites that will GET ON the bird. I'm waiting for it to get dark so I can go out and check my birds to see if what we did today is doing any good. 

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/519-584.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi. I went to New England Pigeon and Livestock Supply online, and bought Dr. Pigeons PERCH OIL. Their catalogue says that if your birds are "tap dancing" at night, they are being invaded by red mites that live in the cracks and crevices of the loft. They come out at night to attack the birds. You paint the perches and cracks while the birds are out. They have the directions online with the product. It says it will resolve the problem immediately. I haven't used it yet, but it smells awful. If I were a mite, it would sure keep me away. Maybe it is what you need. I haven't needed it yet, but thought I would be prepared. The web site is at http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/. Good luck.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> it can go on the skin or in the drinking water, but have to be very careful with dosage if drinking it...per my vet. *have not heard of inject for birds*...kills worms and mites...except tape worms...I think...if I remember right


You don't actually inject it. It's given individually in drops.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My understanding is, if the bug bites the bird while it has the Ivomec in its system, the bug will die. So I figure it you put it in the bath water and the drinking water at the same time, then it will kill internal and external bigs, even the ones who don't suck blood (like the lice that eat feathers).

I was afraid my birds wouldn't take a bath today and I would've wasted the last of my Ivomec, but luckily one of my fantails coaxed them into taking a bath.


Whoa whoa whoa. Our bottle says Ivomec drench, but I KNOW it didn't cost near $100 when we got it. We must have gotten a smaller bottle or something


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*THE IVOMEC injectable I use on the race birds 3 drops down the throat for smaller birds use less.The drench I use 2 tablespoons per 1 gallon of drinking water to be repeated in ten days. In the bath 2 table spoons per 5 gallons. I have never used it in the bath water and drinking water at the same time I don't want to take the chance that I might over dose. I use garlic juice,apple cider vingar in the water 2 or 3 times a week this seems to work for me.* ..GEORGE


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. I need to know what to do here.
> Wednesday night, I walked out to the loft after dark. My breeders were dancing on the perches. It was awful. I came in a got my husband and we went out and caught them all and put them in crates. Thursday morning, we sprayed all of them, the perches, the walls, the floors, everthing with Permethrin II......Thursday night, we went out and caught all the YB's and put them in crates. The breeders were quiet and resting peacefully. Friday morning, we again, sprayed the young birds, perches, etc............Friday night, I go out to the loft and the breeders are doing "the dance" again. I could turn on the lights and see them stomping their feet. They were absolutely miserable. So, we decided that the stuff we were spraying them with must be old and no good, so we caught them all again. Saturday morning, I went up to Southern States and bought a brand new bottle of *Permectrin II*. This time, instead of spraying the birds, we mixed up 3 gallons of water in a bucket and I dumped them in up to their eyeballs.  Not really, but up to the neck anyway. Last night we went out to catch the YB's and the breeders were STILL dancing a jig.
> So, I've come to the conclusion, that they don't actually have bugs ON THEM, but it's those little mites (I don't know what they are called) that live in the wood and come out at night to bite.
> What the heck can I use to get rid of these buggers? The Permethrin II isn't working abviously.
> ...


I've had that foot stomping before and the Perch Oil product from Foy's took care of it in a single application. The mites will go back into the cracks if you don't use that stuff and keep coming out and reinfesting your birds. Anyway, it smells awful for a few days but the bugs are gone and the smell fades too.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Hi. I went to New England Pigeon and Livestock Supply online, and bought Dr. Pigeons PERCH OIL. Their catalogue says that if your birds are "tap dancing" at night, they are being invaded by red mites that live in the cracks and crevices of the loft. They come out at night to attack the birds. You paint the perches and cracks while the birds are out. They have the directions online with the product. It says it will resolve the problem immediately. I haven't used it yet, but it smells awful. If I were a mite, it would sure keep me away. Maybe it is what you need. I haven't needed it yet, but thought I would be prepared. The web site is at http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/. Good luck.


This is true, and it is the stuff to use  Nevermind treating the birds cuz the mites will just come back. This stuff works great, Foy's sells it too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I've had that foot stomping before and the Perch Oil product from Foy's took care of it in a single application. The mites will go back into the cracks if you don't use that stuff and keep coming out and reinfesting your birds. Anyway, it smells awful for a few days but the bugs are gone and the smell fades too.


Are the ingredients for the perch oil listed on the bottle?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Might be but it's at home and I'm not there, if no one else has found it I'll check later on. 
It reeks, but trust me that smell goes away in a few days. I tell you what it smells like - kerosene. When I talked to them last year the guy said trust me this is the only thing that will take care of it .. well I had my doubts but he was right. 

The mites are back at my place again (I guess it's the time of year for bugs ) and I am going to use the perch oil again tonight after I clean. I have been meaning to do it for days and I keep getting distracted. Poor birds can't get any rest for stomping. So if I have to do this once a year to get rid of them I guess that's OK.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Might be but it's at home and I'm not there, if no one else has found it I'll check later on.
> It reeks, but trust me that smell goes away in a few days. I tell you what it smells like - kerosene. When I talked to them last year the guy said trust me this is the only thing that will take care of it .. well I had my doubts but he was right.
> 
> The mites are back at my place again (I guess it's the time of year for bugs ) and I am going to use the perch oil again tonight after I clean. I have been meaning to do it for days and I keep getting distracted. Poor birds can't get any rest for stomping. So if I have to do this once a year to get rid of them I guess that's OK.


Do you have to take the birds out of the loft?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you have to take the birds out of the loft?


To tell you the truth I can't remember...

It does not get all over things, tho - it is in a big (quart?) sort of plastic bottle with a squirt top, that squirts out a thin stream like a hair. You direct that into all the cracks along the perches and walls. Since it comes out in such a fine stream it doesn't make a mess or run over the surfaces. But, I did kick my birds out into their little aviary anyway just so they are out of the way. Which means if it's storming AGAIN tonight I guess I won't be able to do it...I just called Foy's and they said you don't have to remove the birds. I would anyway if possible. And open all the windows 

She told me that line of products (Dr. Pigeon) doesn't put ingredients on their labels


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I did'nt see any red mites, just very small biting knats...a few bit me too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> She told me that line of products (Dr. Pigeon) doesn't put ingredients on their labels



Yea, figures. That's so you can't go to Wal-Mart and buy the same thing off the shelf for 1/2 the price.


----------

